# Unable to browse one specific site



## kbkshetty (Jun 21, 2008)

I am unable to login to a specific site.
The message displayed in the browser is 

(Link removed not relevant)

However, in a different PC and in a different network, this site is loading.
Hence the issue is not with my PC but the network. I have tried with different PCs/Phones. Same is the result

How to correct the network settings


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is nothing in the link, I will remove it as it is not relevant.


----------

